
I Knew Buying a Newly Redesigned MacBook Pro Was Stupid and I Did It Anyway - danso
https://gizmodo.com/i-knew-buying-a-newly-redesigned-macbook-pro-was-stupid-1825779880
======
ggm
Yes. also disappointed. Typing this on a 2015 model MBP. Chiclets. gah. I miss
my thinkpad. I don't miss other things about it (speed, screen) and I am very
pissed off that DSDT for thinpads in linux and BSD are still a bit iffy/whiffy
so you can't reliably sleep/wake yet on all models.

High DPI screens need really good font hinting. OSX and Microsoft have this,
Its harder (I am told) to unlock on X/Wayland.

Chromebooks are looking good.

